# B12 - Sunny Coupe 1.8 ZX - Advice Please



## contactzero (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi, I have a 1989 Nissan Sunny Coupe 1.8 ZX. I think it's called a Sentra in the US and GT in mainland Europe. (I'm in London, UK).

I bought it when it was 2 years old and kept it on the road until about 18 months ago, then it failed its MOT due to rust under the wheel arches. Since then it's developed a nasty rust hole on the boot (trunk) lid and some idiot threw a brick at the door so a dent there! Otherwise a minor electrical fault as a headlight sometimes takes a while to come on and the front bumper has paint or the surface skin scrapped off.

I have another car I use every day - a Toyota Celica T-Sport (190bph) but I would like to get the Sunny back on the road. Most of the problems seem fairly minor but I'm stuck with the rust under the wheel arches. 

I'm not a mechanic but a friend who is into fixing up cars as a hooby took a look underneath but it was too big a job for him to take on and reckoned the arches would have to be replaced.

Does anyone know where I could get this done without costing the Earth or even where to get the parts - or is it even viable / worth it?

I would appreciate any advice.


----------



## Tigroo.t (Mar 10, 2009)

Welcome Contactzero, it's not called GT in mainland europe ^^


----------



## contactzero (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks, I was told by someone in Belgium about the GT name - they must have been mistaken.

I like you site - but I only speak English so couldn't really understand much.

I did not know there was still so much interest in this car!


----------



## Tigroo.t (Mar 10, 2009)

In Belgium we call: Sunny coupe as in France  

I suggest you join us on Portail there any nationality. 
And you just speak English without problem, the forum will not translate into English so that you can take a little


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

Tigroo.t said:


> In Belgium we call: Sunny coupe as in France
> 
> I suggest you join us on Portail there any nationality.
> And you just speak English without problem, the forum will not translate into English so that you can take a little


see now i wish my parents had put me through french immersion so that i could join sunnycoupe.com, because it's all in french. you guys don't have an option for the forum to display english do you?


----------



## Tigroo.t (Mar 10, 2009)

The only option is the translator: 

Google Traduction

The fact that this is no obstacle in French, do not stop at the barrier of a language. 

I use myself as Translator, I only speak French

And on our forum we respond and speak in English for those who do not speak French, there are many nationality on sunnycoupe.com


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

ok, thank you. also found ZXOC, the UK site. though thats seemed to turn into more of a bluebird/pulsar site.


----------



## Tigroo.t (Mar 10, 2009)

I know ZXOC, the UK site , and I always try to bring the English owner of b12 on my site, which is hard lol.
The language barrier stops many people (the Germans too have great difficulty to bring them). 
It's a shame because most are B12 coupé is in England and Germany.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

The car looks in fairly good condition, I don't think that any good panel shop would have too many problems in making up repair panels if they had to. Or they might be able to graft in inner wheel arches from a similarly sized different make of car. Best of luck. We didn't get any of these models in Australia.


----------



## contactzero (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi pulsar86 - thanks for the reply. It was in great condition when it was used most every day up to 18 months ago. When it failed the MOT test due to the arches it's not been moved and a couple of other rust issues have appeared but as you say those are fairly minor. 

I'm going to get some quotes on the wheel arches and your idea of grafting in inner wheel arches from a similarly sized different make of car sounds a good one to me so I'll ask about that.

I still have the plastic side strip that you can see has fallen off in the picture. It was only stuck on with double sided tape!


----------

